# Building a Vivarium - My contribution (5ft x 2ft5" x 2ft)



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Building my first Vivarium:

So I am making a new custom, Vivarium for our Baby Bosc Monitor and also for a couple of snakes which I intend to buy when it is done, please note it will be one snake per Viv. (BRB or CRB contact me if you have them)

The dimensions are going to be:

Width: 5ft
Height: 2ft 6”
Depth: 2ft (plus backing board of 1.8mm)

Top Front Panel: 6”
Bottom Front Panel: 6”

It is going to be made out of 1.8mm MDF from B&Q or Selco (which ever I end up trusting more to cut it for me. It comes in sheets 8ft x 4ft for £15.97 from B&Q:

B&Q Online

I will require 2 sheets to make 1 Vivarium, with some left over for future use. I have added two board layouts of what I intend to have the store cut for me. I will then make the remaining cuts using a hand held circular and a piece of wood as a guide. (can pick a decent circular up for about £30)

BOARD ONE









BOARD TWO









My intention is once I have the cuts home to take a further 3.6mm off the end of the cuts that measure 2ft 6” x 2ft. This is the thickness of two pieces of MDF, this is so the back piece measuring 5ft x 2ft 6” will fit perfectly. Other wise it will only fit from top to bottom but not overlap the top and bottom pieces of board. (the 3.6mm cut is to come off the length of the board not the width)

I am going to be using fixing blocks to fit the pieces of board together as I wouldn’t feel comfortable driving a screw into the edges of the MDF, I would probably split it. Blocks are quite cheap anyway only £2.18 for 24 from B&Q:

B&Q Online

Make sure that you fit it together with the bottom board underneath the side boards and the top board on top, that way the side boards and not the fixing blocks will take any weight placed on the viv. I would also recommend you screw on the fixing blocks that will hold on the back panel before you fit the top, bottom and sides together as it might be easier to do then when it is all in place.










OK so now to add the front top and front bottom panel. (cut 2 and cut 3 on layout 2) Both these panels should measure 5ft x 6” if you have done everything to the book to this point, they WILL NOT fit. You will have to take 3.6mm off the end of each as we had the side boards on the inside of the top and bottom boards. These should easily be fitted using the same fixing blocks as before.

And that concludes part one, I will be adding more once I have this bit done, I plan on using aquarium sealant to seal it and Yacht Varnish to waterproof the inside. I am open to suggestions at this point on what would be the best practice, this is my first build.

Credits:
IanYork, read he’s thread for he’s custom build which gave me some ideas and truly inspired me:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/10525-custom-viv-build.html


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

IMO i wouldnt use MDF, i make vivs and use contiboard, saves on all the messing around sealing the whole of the inside, and if you pre-drill contibaord u can screw it together, which again i find a lot easier than using fixing blocks.
cheers,
mark.


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't get contiboard in black though, and I can easily paint the MDF the exact colour I want.

Otherwise I was going to use that :-\


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

hi, ive seen black conti somewhere, cant remember now, but ill have a think for u!
cheers,
mark.


----------



## stigamal (Aug 18, 2007)

*conti*

If you`v got a jewsons up there thay will sort you out with black conti,thay`v got the jewson lot!!:thumb:


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

tried Jewsons and they reccomended Chestergate Wood Supplies but they don't do the black in 8ft x 4ft.

So any recommendations on sealing MDF


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I would definately use contiboard if you can, and screws instead on the blocks. I used to seal all the edges with aquarium sealant before screwing it all together, and seal the joints again once its all finished. If there are any rough edges seal those too. The problem with contiboard is that if any liquid gets underneath the melamine the board expands and splits. I would guess that MDF would be a nighmare!

The glass runners can be glued in place with aquarium sealant as well.

How are you doing the ventilation?


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

See the problem is I feel that buying white conti board and painting it black is going to look extremely tacky, I could use beach contiboard and not paint it but it wouldn't go as well with my livingroom. (it's all about style)

I will be using shop bought vents, bore out holes and have 4 at the top back and two at the front.

If I did choose to go with MDF, would I be able to waterproof it with Yacht Varnish? I have heard this mentioned a few times?


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Just want to 2nd the 'use srews instead of fixing blocks' suggestion. Fixing blocks are a pain to use, use 3 times as many screws and make the viv harder to clean.

Also, if you are getting a CRB / BRB, which need high humidity, there is no way I'd use MDF.

Good luck with the build, don't forget pics of the finished article!


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Am going to try and use screws now after everything that has been said, but I still don't see why not to use MDF if I use yacht varnish to water proof it.

Conti Board isn't actually water proof anyway and scratches could lead to cracking and bowing. I was going to buy the stuff today but still don't know what to use lol.

Thanks for everyones advice so far though.

David


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

heres a few ive made































ive got my app with business link next week, im startin up on my on making them, so im going to do it al properly!
cheers,
mark.


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice, so your "Pro Conti Board" aswell then 

Do you have issues with high humidity requirements effecting the wood?

Also good luck with your new business venture. I run my own business (in web design) so if you want any advice on anything feel free to ask. Learn from my mistakes and all that 

I am going for the wood tomoz so i supose I better make my mind up soon. If i go with conti then I am having it in beach effect :-\


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Just a quick update really, I got all the stuff today and started building.

Here is the rack I put together using MDF and tubs from Ikea for 2.99 each 










It is about 4ft wide by 4ft high and 45cm deep. I am hoping to keep younger snakes in there or in the larger tubs if I get a snake but haven't built a viv yet. Or corn snakes. I don't know yet really.

I think I just wanted to build a rack to be honest lol.

Here is the progress on the viv.


















I have also added the front bottom strip aswell now. and the rack has had its base coats.

After carful thinking about waterproofing the viv, I am using two coats of mdf primer to base then water proof paint or varnish, then the bottom is being tiled and the back and sides will have backing on. So should be pretty secure.

All in all to make them two is has cost me about £60 so far.

Will get more pics when I have done some more.


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Almost finished now,

Just thought I would post some more images of my build all the rack part is finished and we are just waiting for the glass for the viv part. I am going to tile the base of it and add backing and a fake wall, which I am also going to try and build myself.

I have taken a few ideas of things I have seen on this forum and others, like the bamboo in the tubs. can't remember who posted the pic but thanks to them for the idea 

here are the build pics:

This is after adding the front panels and base coats:









This is with the feet which I got for FREEEEEEEE woohooo after trying to find them everywhere to buy I asked a kitchen showroom for them and they gave them to me 









Girlfriend adding the top coat, that's what girlfriends are for 









Finished construction waiting for glass and runners and decorating:


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Finished painting the Rack and put the whole unit together and in place:










Contents of large container:










Contents of small tub:










Finished unit (part from viv glass and decor):









Nothing in any of it but at least now I am fully ready for when I do decide what I want. the heat mats are in place and it is running on a habistat twin thermostat unit.

Any suggestions or feedback welcome and appreciated


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

well dne, looks good. 
cheers,
mark.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like your hoping for GTP's?


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Green Tree Python'?

beautiful snakes


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks very impressive mate, well done. Also big wraps for the g/f too, its great when the other half gets involved. My ex hated reptiles so did jack all to help!
Would you consider yourself good at diy? Only asking as im tempted to try building for myself, but would be terrified of messing up and wasting money! I do have some pdf files giving step by step instructions on how to build vivs, multi's, singles etc, just not the skill to do so!


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

they look really smart you have done a good job ....:smile:


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Pincers n Paws said:


> That looks very impressive mate, well done. Also big wraps for the g/f too, its great when the other half gets involved. My ex hated reptiles so did jack all to help!
> Would you consider yourself good at diy? Only asking as im tempted to try building for myself, but would be terrified of messing up and wasting money! I do have some pdf files giving step by step instructions on how to build vivs, multi's, singles etc, just not the skill to do so!


If you just take your time and measure 2 or 3 times before cutting anything yoiu should be fine.. Essentially you are only making a box, and as long as you screw everything together and glue the joints everything will be ok..


----------



## XD2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments, for me and my GF.

Pincers n Paws: I am a web designer and hate getting my hands dirty this is prob the first thing I have ever tried to build with the exception of ikea flat packs , if I can do it, anyone can. I would be interested in seeing them PDF's if you can distribute them. If not, no problem.


----------



## buzzsparker (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if it's better to use MDF or real wood (i.e. oak). Just trying to figure this out for my new BCI (due to come home in September).


----------

